# Xtreme redfish series



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I need a partner for the last 5 tournaments. The next tournament is this saturday. Please contact me asap!

Rob


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Rob,
Wish I could help, I need a good reality break!


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

I would jump on your offer in a heartbeat if I could get that much time to myself these days. We need to trade wives so I can fish more!!! Good luck, hope you find a partner and go slay some fish and represent Gheenoe well. 

Scott


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

rob are you still looking?


----------

